# info on where to buy a small pet tortoise in the Vancouver, Canada area?



## Turt39

Anyone out there have any information on where I can purchase my very first small tortoise (preferably a Russian, since they're to be hardier and I'm new at this)? I'm in Vancouver, BC, Canada and am starting to get frustrated with not being able to see/get one... due to import laws and I suppose because it's a rare pet to have in this area. 

At the same time, I don't want to just buy a random one from anywhere that's in sad condition... and is priced ridiculously from an unreliable source. I'm willing to drive out a bit as well...

Thanks to "Tortoise" so far for trying to help me out... but just thought I'd throw this out there to anyone else who could maybe help as well. Any help or advice is welcome!

In the meanwhile, I've been doing tons of research and reading in the forum... so I have learned lots!

-L


----------



## nico

Turt39 said:


> Anyone out there have any information on where I can purchase my very first small tortoise (preferably a Russian, since they're to be hardier and I'm new at this)? I'm in Vancouver, BC, Canada and am starting to get frustrated with not being able to see/get one... due to import laws and I suppose because it's a rare pet to have in this area.
> 
> At the same time, I don't want to just buy a random one from anywhere that's in sad condition... and is priced ridiculously from an unreliable source. I'm willing to drive out a bit as well...
> 
> Thanks to "Tortoise" so far for trying to help me out... but just thought I'd throw this out there to anyone else who could maybe help as well. Any help or advice is welcome!
> 
> In the meanwhile, I've been doing tons of research and reading in the forum... so I have learned lots!
> 
> -L



Hi L

I'm in Vancouver as well and have the same problem.I'm looking for 1 or 2 greeks/Hermanns,if you get any usable feedback,would you pass it on to me?
I will do the same thing of course

Thanks

Nico


----------



## Tortoise

Can you guys get to a reptile Expo in Red Deer Alberta?
I know that is a big trip for you but there will be tortoises there for sure.
Its supposed to be the biggest show in Western Canada and this year bigger than previously.
It takes me 12 hours each way and I may go but its such a big trip.

I'm sure you will find something on local classifieds too if you don't mind adults. Try Kijiji regularly and post a wanted ad here and there.
There are certainly lots of torts in Alberta and I'm led to believe in your area too.
It takes a bit of time to get to know the breeders and where they are as the reptile folks are not always advertising etc but they are there.

Best of luck
I have a friend that lives in Winnipeg that will ship Hermanns and Greek babies out to you if you are willing to pay shipping for a air travel.
Pm me if you want his details

Good Luck and if there is anything else you want to know I am starting to make a lot of tortoise contacts in a few provinces-taken a few years but it is getting easier in Canada .

Good Luck


----------



## nico

Tortoise said:


> Can you guys get to a reptile Expo in Red Deer Alberta?
> I know that is a big trip for you but there will be tortoises there for sure.
> Its supposed to be the biggest show in Western Canada and this year bigger than previously.
> It takes me 12 hours each way and I may go but its such a big trip.
> 
> I'm sure you will find something on local classifieds too if you don't mind adults. Try Kijiji regularly and post a wanted ad here and there.
> There are certainly lots of torts in Alberta and I'm led to believe in your area too.
> It takes a bit of time to get to know the breeders and where they are as the reptile folks are not always advertising etc but they are there.
> 
> Best of luck
> I have a friend that lives in Winnipeg that will ship Hermanns and Greek babies out to you if you are willing to pay shipping for a air travel.
> Pm me if you want his details
> 
> Good Luck and if there is anything else you want to know I am starting to make a lot of tortoise contacts in a few provinces-taken a few years but it is getting easier in Canada .
> 
> Good Luck


That sounds good,thanks for the info,I figured already that I have to be patient and follow a few more leads compared to buying a puppy.
Do you have any more info on the Red Deer Expo (dates etc)
and also how much does your friend sell his babies for and how much would it be for shipping?
Thanks 

Nico


----------



## nico

Can you guys get to a reptile Expo in Red Deer Alberta?
I know that is a big trip for you but there will be tortoises there for sure.
Its supposed to be the biggest show in Western Canada and this year bigger than previously.
It takes me 12 hours each way and I may go but its such a big trip.

I'm sure you will find something on local classifieds too if you don't mind adults. Try Kijiji regularly and post a wanted ad here and there.
There are certainly lots of torts in Alberta and I'm led to believe in your area too.
It takes a bit of time to get to know the breeders and where they are as the reptile folks are not always advertising etc but they are there.

Best of luck
I have a friend that lives in Winnipeg that will ship Hermanns and Greek babies out to you if you are willing to pay shipping for a air travel.
Pm me if you want his details

Good Luck and if there is anything else you want to know I am starting to make a lot of tortoise contacts in a few provinces-taken a few years but it is getting easier in Canada .

Good Luck
[/quote]
Sounds good,would you email me your friends info(Greek and Hermann babies)
My emai is : [email protected]

Thanks

Nico


----------



## Tortoise

WESTERN CANADIAN REPTILE EXPO Saturday August 28th and Sunday August 29th at the Westerner Grounds in Red Deer Alberta!
If you want tortoises I would suggest that you get there early as I believe they sell fast.
I will Pm you with the guys details too.


----------



## nico

Thank you so much,since I'm not a 100% sure if I make it to Red Deer,I would really appreciate the guys info

Thanks again

Nico


----------

